# Where the Wild Things Are



## blackeneddove (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought there would already be a thread about this, but I searched and I guess not..

Anyways, is anyone as stoked about this movie as I am?! I first saw the trailer when I went to see Harry Potter this summer and when the trailer for Where the Wild Things Are came on my Harry Potter excitement disappeared for a few minutes. Now theres commercials on tv for it and I'm so excited. The book is classic, it was one of my favorites in elementary school and it always took like an hour to read because I had to stare at all the detail in the pictures.. The only thing is, the book was so short, I'm kind of skeptical about how the plot will go but the movie just looks so darn cute..

Anyone else? Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

I really want to see it, it looks so cute!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 27, 2009)

The book will always be a classic - it is absolutely brilliant and timeless.

I will be interested to see how they expanded the story into a full-length feature film. The look of the film that I have seen from the trailers looks gorgeous, just curious to what the story will be like.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Sep 27, 2009)

it looks AMAZING! i think this may be one of the few movies where the film is better than the book... well. maybe not "better". but... equal haha.


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm so excited for this movie! I cry every time I watch the trailer...


----------



## blackeneddove (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The book will always be a classic - it is absolutely brilliant and timeless.

I will be interested to see how they expanded the story into a full-length feature film. The look of the film that I have seen from the trailers looks gorgeous, just curious to what the story will be like._

 
I agree.. I saw an alternate trailer, not the official one on youtube, I tried to link it but it wasn't working..? But it showed the monsters talking alot, they all have names and jobs they do and stuff, lots of talking. It gave away the movie a bit, because the official trailer has almost no speaking in it, but the movie seems pretty quirky!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_it looks AMAZING! i think this may be one of the few movies where the film is better than the book... well. maybe not "better". but... equal haha._

 
I know what you mean.. because the book has no dialogue, really. It will show different actual adventures instead of just the wild rumpus, which was really the only event that happened in the book before Max decided to go home.


----------



## MK09 (Sep 27, 2009)

I know i loved the book when i was in kindergarten but i cant really remember it now.But the monsters are spot on,exactly how i remember.I would really like to go see it but i have no kids.And i would feel so silly going to see it on my own lol Maybe ill take my niece an nephews im sure they would love it.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 28, 2009)

I remember reading this when I was a kid, and I also saw the trailer when I went to see HP, once I saw the kid in the crown I yelled " Oh my god, I LOVE that book" and everyone in my section turned and looked at me lol, can't help it, hope it's a good movie


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2009)

I loved the book growing up. I cant wait for the movie. Its going to be awesome I think


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 29, 2009)

I cant wait for this movie. I am taking my kids to go see this for sure!


----------



## blackeneddove (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I remember reading this when I was a kid, and I also saw the trailer when I went to see HP, once I saw the kid in the crown I yelled " Oh my god, I LOVE that book" and everyone in my section turned and looked at me lol, can't help it, hope it's a good movie_

 
Lol, yeah, I was pretty stoked when I saw the trailer too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MK09* 

 
_I know i loved the book when i was in kindergarten but i cant really remember it now.But the monsters are spot on,exactly how i remember.I would really like to go see it but i have no kids.And i would feel so silly going to see it on my own lol Maybe ill take my niece an nephews im sure they would love it._

 
I'm grown and have no kids or young relatives but I'm still going to see it! You can be young at heart for a few hours


----------



## Leven (Oct 1, 2009)

I never read the books as a child, but the movie looks kinda cute. I love Spike Jonze, so i was glad to see he was directing another movie.

I wish some on my favorite childhood books would come to life on the screen. Berenstein Bears anyone!? lmao


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_I'm so excited for this movie! I cry every time I watch the trailer..._

 
Me, too!  It looks so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I watch the trailer alot on the OnDemand channel for Trailers LOL.


----------

